

Star Wars in the JS code on healthcare.gov (search for Chewbacca) - alexpomer
https://www.healthcare.gov/marketplace/global/en_US/js/ee/dummyData.js

======
alexpomer
When searching
[https://www.healthcare.gov/marketplace/global/en_US/js/ee/du...](https://www.healthcare.gov/marketplace/global/en_US/js/ee/dummyData.js),
you can also find: * Han * Solo * Leia * Organa * Optimus * Prime

~~~
HoochTHX
Someone is obviously bored in Killeen,TX.

